# Could anyone hear me yelling?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I am surprised that nobody did! My quest started in the fall during a bowhunt/scouting trip. I was walking next to an island in the river when I found some scat that looked like otter to me. 


















When water season started I focussed pretty hard on this section of river. I canoed 1 1/2 miles down stream and then canoed back up stream each day for the week. I took 6 beavers, some rats and ***** in this area but none were the true goal for the season.

I used a variety of sets including bottom edge sets with 330's, baited pockets and traditional beaver castor sets. I also made some coyote style dirt holes on the bank of the river with otter lure and fish in them.

With no luck early in the season I made a carcus pile next to the river with my unused beaver carcuses. Once deer season came to a close I started to focus on k9's, ***** and rats. 

When I restarted my k9 line on the river property I added a couple more 330 edge sets and castor mound sets. Once i found the k9 tracks still visiting the remnants of the beaver carcuses I add a couple of k9 sets there with one being a dirt hole right next to the river. (And right across from the island that had held the aledged otter toilet.)

Two days ago I finally connected on the dirt hole next to the river with a nice grey fox.









I remade the dirt hole and added a full muskrat carcus chopped into pieces. Yesterday I pulled all of my 330 sets and beaver sets due to the shelf ice on the river. I amolst wrote the idea of an otter off for the year. 

Knowing I will be pulling my line entirely tomorrow for at least a week or two I decided to keep the k9 set until then. This morning I pulled some of the line out and finally made it to the last set. I could see a ball of fur sleeping next to the river but was not able to identify it. Once I got close it came to life and I let out a howl. I am glad I pulled the rest of the sets as there were two otters together. I could see both trails coming out of the water and could see lots of tracks on the shelf ice where the second one was visiting the site.




















In the background you can see part of the island that held the confirmed otter toilet




















Sorry this is so long winded but I wanted to give some hope to those that have not connected yet.

Thanks for all of the help and advice.

Mark


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

congrats, was on the edge of my seat the whole time!

great pictures far rider...


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cool, congrats! 
Did ya have a hard time dispatching him, they can be more than a handful! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

A well earned otter for sure!

Congratulations!

Enjoyed the story and pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's fantastic Mark What a beautiful critter.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bbi-smoke said:


> Did ya have a hard time dispatching him, they can be more than a handful!


Dispatch went easier than I expected. He was ornery and came right to the edge of the chain at me a couple of times but the MB-650 had him held fine.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

That's awsome I remember when u posted that thread. I'm glad u were able to figure it out. Great story too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job Fur!!!! I told you they are suckers for a dirthole!! Congrats! OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Great job Mark ... persistence pays.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats! I know how you felt and how you feel now.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

When I read the first popup about your story I was anticipating you asking 'did anybody hear me yell', I was expecting you to say you got your hand/foot caught in a trap . . . guess not but I'm glad I read further because your story and pictures are great. Nice job!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's what I thought also Honk as I had a 160 on my hand a few days ago. 200 yards to the truck to get the setters was less than a good time.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Congrats!! You have better luck than I do. Anytime I connected with one not on a drown set it would be gone when I got there. They are powerful critters seemed to always pull themselves out.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

He was held very well by the entire foot in an MB-650. 

I made sure before I even took pictures!


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome! Way to stay with him.


Patience, Determination and Courage are the only things needed to Succeed


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

They take an awful lot of patience thats for sure. Congrats on the beautiful otter.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Ya Whoa!

Mark, I am so happy for you!

What a thrill! I know you are living the trapper's dream!

Happy New Year!!

Dave


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats. Awesome job.


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice job, looks like a nice one. Nice pics.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congradulations!!!


Your remark about another one being with that one and the other one hanging around is something to remember if you are in an area where you can take more than one, like the two northern zones. More than likely the other one will be back to the area checking for the one you cought. Never cought a double in the same check, but have cought more than one in the same set(or one right nearby) a day or two apart when they have been traveling together like that.


c hartman


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

That is definitely something to remember. I am pretty sure I could have caught a second tonight if it were legal.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's awesome, Mark! Congratulations! I too remember the original thread. It's great to see you pulled it all together!

John


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job Mark. Definately a moment in time you will not forget...Cheers...Eric


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> That's what I thought also Honk as I had a 160 on my hand a few days ago. 200 yards to the truck to get the setters was less than a good time.


Happened to me yesterday...ouch  Got my middle fingure on my left hand setting up a mink run in the cattails..went to bend the trigger wire a little and i had my right hand over the trap just in case but it slipped out of my wet gloves..if i never had my setters with me it would have been a 10 mile run back home on the quad..I will never leave the house without them..I hear guys brag that they don't need setters, i would like to see them trying to remove one from there hand with only one had available.

Also congrats on the fine looking otter!! There heads look like a pit bull.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

There You Go!!! When you get that mounted put a rush on it! I want that for the show this year. Just kidding, Congrates!!!!! 

Jon


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> There You Go!!! When you get that mounted put a rush on it! I want that for the show this year. Just kidding, Congrates!!!!!
> 
> Jon


:lol:

Probably have to wait until next year. the taxi said it should be done over the summer.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

too cool!!!! Excellent job and congrats Mark. Had to get the shakes a bit!!!


----------

